# Youtube (flash) movies stuttering badly



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

So basically all movies played on Youtube are playing extremely badly, like the videos are encoded at 10fps. 

Previously I had a 4870X2, than a 5770 and now a 5870. With the first two I had absolutely no problems whatsoever, it seems that my last card is making me problems. First i thought it was the drivers, but I've installed the last ones with the same results...

Tried in IE7, Firefox, Opera, Chrome...the same effect.

Any thoughts about this?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2010)

Try the new drivers (just out), there is a notice of a fix with stuttering Youtube stuff.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

Already did, same thing....


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2010)

stutter is pretty bad here in Crossfire mode...this is a new bug for me.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 28, 2010)

I have posted about this problem about a month ago. No one really had an idea why. I have the biggest problem watching HULU.com . Talk about stuttering. It's not even watchable full screen. Hope you find a solution. I think it has something to do with Win. 7 and Flash Player. Not sure what it is though.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 29, 2010)

I have read some other forums, it seems it's a common problem on some systems with Win 7 64bit and crappy Flash...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

I always thought flash was a big piece of crap. Something better needs to supersede it pronto.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you tried a fresh install of Flash itself?


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I always thought flash was a big piece of crap. Something better needs to supersede it pronto.



I heard that. And personally, I have no idea why it's so resource hungry. It's eating RAM and processor % like frenzy! 

And yes, I have uninstalled the older version, fire up the new one, the same problem. And if I choose Hardware Acc. the movies shows blocky edges and quality the same if I use a 486 with an S3 Trio 64...or something. Horrible, absolutely HORRIBLE! Be damned the one who invented *the crappiest* software app in history!!!!!!!!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 31, 2010)

I started getting the same issue here, running 5770's crossfired and cats 10.1 win 7 x64


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

drivers problems then, with 64bit O.S. ??


----------



## sweeper (Jan 31, 2010)

It's a problem with FLASH software. Their latest update was suppose to fix this but didn't. Most of the fixes have come from lowering screen resolution. Fun solution eh? If you want to read up other fixes here's my  THREAD  ....


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Sweeper, I have just installed the 10.1 Beta 2 and it seems to work much better than previews beta. Give it a shoot, and tell me if is any difference.

EDIT: False alarm. Anything bigger than 480p stutter like my old 486 and DivX movies....


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

uninstall all ATI software (through add/remove programs, NOT driver sweeper, etc) - reboot and install catalyst 10.1 - it fixed my stuttering.

i have NO problems at all, with flash 10.1.51.66 and cat 10.1 (in and out of crossfire)


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 31, 2010)

With the 9.12 drivers and Flash 10.1 Beta 2 everything seems to run fine for me on Win 7 32 bit.
The only time I see any choppiness is when I hover my mouse over the overlay options in the megavideo player (i.e. play/pause, screen size, etc.)


----------



## TVman (Jan 31, 2010)

i have the same problem with a HD4850!!! it is the catalyst bug


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

TVman said:


> i have the same problem with a HD4850!!! it is the catalyst bug



bug was fixed in 10.1

you guys on firefox 3.6, or still on 3.5?


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

3.5.7 and Opera 10.10. But even in IE, the effect is the same...


----------



## sweeper (Jan 31, 2010)

Running Firefox 3.6 / IE 8 . I'll try uninstalling ATI drivers and installing Cat. 10.1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

yea the new 3.6 is good


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 31, 2010)

You should uninstall the current flash, go into the registry and remove all keys, etc of flash. Then reboot and reinstall Flash beta. I've never experienced the problem you mentioned with the old version of FF or new version of FF.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

TAViX said:


> 3.5.7 and Opera 10.10. But even in IE, the effect is the same...



well, your firefox is old


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Any of you having trouble getting onto the Adobe server?

Afaik the beta was for Nvidia only? Adding the support to offload onto GPU via Cuda bs.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

updating to 3.6  ....


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 31, 2010)

I've used both beta 1 and beta 2.  Beta 1 was crappy as it wouldn't install correctly on my PC.  Once I got it installed there was a lot of micro blocking.  Beta 2 is far better and I've seen no problem at all with it.  Odd, that I have to use 2 versions of flash, one for IE (active-x) and one for FF (plug-in) (I think that's right).  But it does work without a problem.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Just updated to 3.6 So much snappier. Still cant load the adobe site though.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I updated Flash then got rid of all ATI drivers and restarted the PC. Then reloaded the 10.1 Cat. drivers and left everything on default. I deleted Firefox and restarted and reloaded FF and then I popped up Hulu and was able to watch a full episode both in window mode and full screen with very little to NO missed frames. Now it does struggle in HD mode with some skipped frames in full screen and is a bit annoying but heck standard is fine with me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2010)

sweeper said:


> Well I updated Flash then got rid of all ATI drivers and restarted the PC. Then reloaded the 10.1 Cat. drivers and left everything on default. I deleted Firefox and restarted and reloaded FF and then I popped up Hulu and was able to watch a full episode both in window mode and full screen with very little to NO missed frames. Now it does struggle in HD mode with some skipped frames in full screen and is a bit annoying but heck standard is fine with me.



considering you have a P4, i'd say a few skipped frames is just fine on HD


----------



## sweeper (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree. Not much else I can do right now. Love to upgrade but income is a bit low as of late. :/


----------

